# GoPro agility footage



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Took my new GoPro (Hero Black 3+) to an agility trial last weekend. I used a head strap mount and I think the footage turned out really cool. You can see when I check in with my dog, when I turn away (as in- when I think she's committed and I get out of there), and when she comes racing passed me for rear crosses. I think it's neat.

To bad I made so many lousy handling mistakes. Also- Pimg ran 5.75yps in Jumpers and excluding my stupid backside mistake in Colors- she ran 6.0yps there!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks neat but I got dizzy watching it and had to stop


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool video.

Have you tried strapping the go pro to your dog? It would be interesting to see a dog's eye view of an agility course.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job with the editing.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

GoPro on the dog is way too shaky.


----------

